
Indian army says one officer, two soldiers killed on border with China - baybal2
https://in.reuters.com/article/india-china/india-says-officer-two-soldiers-killed-in-violent-faceoff-on-border-with-china-idINKBN23N0Z7
======
kburman
Things are going bad for India. \- Nepal border force killed an Indian. \- Pak
captured and tortured two Indian diplomat. \- Now China killed two Indian
soldiers. \- What's next?

War is now not a distant possibility, I guess.

